# seafty tollbox talke topic



## jd515 (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم....

أود الحصول على كتاب مختصر ل seafty tollbox talke topic اذا امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (17 مايو 2009)

هلا اخى الكريم\

كتاب يحتوى على كل ماتبحث عنة فى الـ TOOLBOX TALK

الكتاب من هنا

تحياتى


----------



## jd515 (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز sayed00


----------



## sayed00 (18 مايو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب حبيبى

نحن دائما فى الخدمة


----------



## علي الحميد (19 مايو 2009)

هذه مجموعة نماذج بالوورد عن toolbox talk

http://ifile.it/9nytsj0


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مايو 2009)

مشكورين أخ سيد وأخ علي


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 مايو 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnk you very much


----------



## RAYAN AL-DERAAN (4 يونيو 2009)

ماهي toolbox talk اريد شرح مبسط عنها بالعربي


----------



## علي الحميد (4 يونيو 2009)

الأخ ريان ...

لناخذ الترجمة الحرفية لـ toolbox talk وهي "حديث صندوق العدة" طبعاً الترجمة وضحكة ولكنه تعبير متعارف عليه .. ويرمز هذا التعبير إلى اجتماع يقوم به المشرف على العمل مع فنييه أو موظفيه بحيث يضع الأوراق على صندوق العدة دلالة على أن هذا الاجتماع هو الاجتماع الذي يسبق العمل مباشرة .. لاحظ أنهم وضوعوا الأوراق على صندوق العدة وليس على طاولة المكتب...

وفي رواية اخرى .. انهم سموها بهذا الإسم لن مشرف العمل يقف على صندوق العدة لتحذير العمال ليكون أطولهم .. 

والمهم انه آخر اجتماع قبل البدأ بالعمل مباشرة.


----------



## sayed00 (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى على

يوقف علية - يسند علية بس المهم يقول مش بس يخليهم يوقعو و بس

تحياتى


----------



## خالد مصطفي محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور أخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أرفاد (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم
فعلا هذا المنتدى الذي يجد فيه المهندس العربي ضالته


----------



## safety113 (4 أبريل 2010)

*المزيد*

شكرا للجميع
مواضيع اخرى على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187814.html​


----------

